# Best Northern lake around bismarck?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just a college grad student wondering the best northern lake to ice fish around bismarck. i am not looking for anything with great size just a lake to provide steady action any suggestions? I am thinking long lake, or new jonhs?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Braddock Dam has tons of little perch in it and I know there are quite a few guys who pike fish there also.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, ill give it a try!


----------

